# FE Exam



## thewapra (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I'm starting to study for the October FE. I see the reference manual the website offered as a one-time download has no Laplace transform formulas. Does anyone remember if this topic is in fact part of the FE?

Is it true that you can ask for any formulas not included in the reference manual?

Thank you!


----------



## Paul S (Aug 17, 2010)

I am certain that you can *not* ask for formulas that are not included in the reference manual for the FE.

And if you could, most of the time the proctors would look at you with a blank stare and have no idea what you are talking about!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Paul S said:


> I am certain that you can *not* ask for formulas that are not included in the reference manual for the FE.
> And if you could, most of the time the proctors would look at you with a blank stare and have no idea what you are talking about!


Ditto what Paul said. Most proctors are non-technical people. The hardest part of their day is trying not to talk amoungst themselves for 8 hrs while you take the test...which looked like a difficult task for the proctors when I took the PE. There was a group of social butterlies working that day.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 17, 2010)

thewapra said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm starting to study for the October FE. I see the reference manual the website offered as a one-time download has no Laplace transform formulas. Does anyone remember if this topic is in fact part of the FE?
> 
> Is it true that you can ask for any formulas not included in the reference manual?
> ...


i don't think it would appear in the a.m. portion of exam - and it won't show up on the civil DS p.m. module. Don't know about the general p.m. module though


----------



## STEEL MAN (Aug 17, 2010)

I remember it did show up in AM only one problem and PM General Discipline, about 3 to 5 of them.

FOrmulas for LP can be found on the Electrical portion of NCEES Ref Manual.

Good Luck.


----------

